# need advice on flower horns



## jbjack (Apr 10, 2010)

i am getting conflicting advice from the net and looking for advice from some one who has has experience with them.......

1 - is it ok to have several different kinds in a tank?

2- good male femal ratio?

3 - how many in a 180 gallon?

4 - tanks set up? (rock work etc)

5 - water perims? is hard water ok?

6 - temp?

7 - any special requirements?

8 - tips?

thanks!!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

If you want a flowerhorn, you're best keeping it by itself. Period. You can get them up to an obscenely large size and a 180 won't look empty.

If, however you want a giganto fish tank with more than one fish, there are several giganto fish that are readily available, and could be kept in a pair. Cichlasoma synspilum for example.










Wong's in Toronto has nice flowerhorns for cheap.. Or at least they used to.

If you're set on a flowerhorn, keep in mind that it is a huge fish and is extremely strong. Any rock weighing less than a few pounds will likely be moved. Gravel will be dug and piled randomly. You should use a non-glass heater. A really tough cover with something weighing it down is a good idea too. They are extremely non-demanding in terms of water conditions. Keep the water clean, about 80F, do frequent water changes, make sure you have lots of filtration. Feed high quality food. How hard is hard water? Like Toronto?

Also keep in mind that most flowerhorns will try to bite you. Not all of them. But it's likely that at some point, or several points, it will bite you. Not a big deal. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

The conflicting advice you are getting is because of personal preferences people have when keeping flowrhorns. Flowerhorns are expensive fish and people keep them separated so they do not fight with each other and damage their scales/fins which takes time to heal and to a seller that would cause it to lose its value.
Flowerhors are hardy fish and will tolerate temperatures between 75-82 F. They need a high protein diet and will grow quite large. They do not need very large tanks because they are not very active swimmers. Their large colorful bodies and long flowing fins make them very beautiful and they are quite comfortable doing their dragon dance in front of the tank to impress onlookers. If you are looking for good swimmers for a large tank maybe you should check out Michael Phelps.
I have posted some pictures on GTA to demonstrate flowerhorns are not as aggressive as they are made out to be and yes you can keep several of them in the same tanks and even with other community type fish. Please check the link out with several pages of information: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8660&page=8.
Be cautioned if you buy flowerhorns from stores where they have been raised in separate tanks then they will show the same type of aggression a dog would if the owner kept it chained all the time. Animals lose their social skills when they are isolated and marginalized no different than human beings who are strongly opinionated and socially indifferent.


----------

